# 11 speed quick connect link for DA 9000 chain



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I posted this in the components and wrenching forum a while ago but haven't had any luck there. Have sent KMC a couple of emails without response and have been advised by a couple of LBS not to use the existing 11 spd Campy connector, sooo, anyone know of an 11 speed quick connect link for the new Dura-Ace chain??

(Link to other forum post for reference Shimano 11 speed chain quick connect )

cheers
Tim


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

I use a KMC 10 speed link. It works absolutely fine without any skipping or chain noise. You wouldn't even know its there...


----------

